# Firearm Insurance



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

What do you guys do as far as insurace goes on your gun collections? It does not take but one or two guns to exhaust most of your standard limits on a homeowner's policy. Do ya'll have riders on your homeowner's? Insure through a 3rd party? Insure through the NRA? Just trying to get some options, thoughts, ideas, suggestions, etc ...

Thanks for the help.


----------



## mrwigglezdj (May 11, 2008)

Join the NRA. They provide you with 1000 free insurance which helped me once and you can purchase extra coverage for decent affordable fee


----------



## clark (Feb 7, 2011)

Homeowner insurance won't cover your firearms? I'll be honest, I don't really have any experience with the subject but I would think that if your homeowners/renters insurance didn't cover it then maybe you could upgrade your policy to ensure all your valuable are covered? Does anyone have any experience with insuring valuable items such as firearms? I'm curious now. Thanks in advance!


----------



## CH-47 DR. (Aug 11, 2009)

I checked on some a few yrs ago,agent told me I had to have all of them appraised & policy would be priced accordingly.I decided to buy 2 gun safes instead.This was through ALFA insurance & if I remember right,if $ amount of guns was high,I would have to get an underwriter.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Gun insurance is rediculous what it cost. PM sent Joe


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Your contents portion of your homeowners policy covers gun if you list them with you agent. It will cover them regardless of where they are stolen from.


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

After Hurricane Ivan, my loss adjuster told me that I didn't have a gun "collection" because if I did I was limited to $500, he told me to list them as individual losses, and I was covered for all 20+ of them, even the full auto's, this was State Farm.

Skippy


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Should be covered under your home owners policy. Check to see if a umbrella policy will cover above and beyond. Without uninsured motorist its probably $100-200/yr for 1million in coverage above and beyond your current coverage. Although I do recommend getting the unisured motorist since SRC and EC have some of the highest UIM % in the state.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

CH-47 DR. said:


> I checked on some a few yrs ago,agent told me I had to have all of them appraised & policy would be priced accordingly.I decided to buy 2 gun safes instead.This was through ALFA insurance & if I remember right,if $ amount of guns was high,I would have to get an underwriter.


My insurance was the same....had to get them appraised every year, then it would cost me 10.00 for every 1,000.00 in value....so I just bought some safes....not that makes them safe, but it will take some doing to get to them....I can get in a gun safe in 15min.:yes:....and if they get past my boy good luck


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Skippy said:


> After Hurricane Ivan, my loss adjuster told me that I didn't have a gun "collection" because if I did I was limited to $500, he told me to list them as individual losses, and I was covered for all 20+ of them, even the full auto's, this was State Farm.
> 
> Skippy


Oh man you loss transferable MGs? Dang that sucks. Was there no way they could have been repaired at all to keep them on the registry?


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Here is the answer to the question. It all depends on the carrier but The people I insure that ask about gun coverage and are very concerned about their weapons because they have many or very exspensive weapons, ie antiques and Cooper's and such. I would go straight to the carriers that have a adjustable amount of coverage for not just firearms but other items that are normaly capped on a typical HO-3, like Furs, Jewelry, and coins. The I would list a dollar amount and breif description of the items and the premium will be adusted for the risk increase.*

*FYI if you do not have a rider for these things it varies but most carriers cap them all at $2500 which I know many of you on here that would not cover one of you weapons. If you have any questions feel free to ask, it is what I do for a living for the past 16 years.*


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

clark said:


> Homeowner insurance won't cover your firearms? I'll be honest, I don't really have any experience with the subject but I would think that if your homeowners/renters insurance didn't cover it then maybe you could upgrade your policy to ensure all your valuable are covered? Does anyone have any experience with insuring valuable items such as firearms? I'm curious now. Thanks in advance!


The above statement is not correct!! Your HomeOwner Policy provides limited coverage..typicaly $500-$1000Max..But, you can have a firearm endorsment added to your policy for your investment. Give your Agent a call, he/she can guide you in the right direction.


----------



## Joker31 (Dec 7, 2007)

Turtle is obviously an agent because he's 100% correct! I have a $2,000 cap on my homeowners insurance for firearms (USAA). We (like most people) carry a valuable personal property rider and list all items (i.e. Jewelry/guns, etc) with the replacement amount.

I also have (if I remember correctly) $2,000 worth of insurance through the NRA....but I don't really count it since I already cover everything under my homeowners insurance and the rider.

Best, 
Jerry


----------



## feltonfitz (Mar 10, 2011)

We receive an alert anytime gun insurance is posted online. Here is some additional information about insuring guns from an insurance geek:

- Homeowners insurance usually has a special limit of liability on guns for theft of around $500 - $1500. Sometimes you can pay more to increase the special limit.
- You can also see about scheduling your guns on your home insurance (like jewelry) but it usually requires a complete list and appraisals or receipts. Also some insurance carriers do not like to schedule certain types of guns.
- There are several companies that offer stand alone gun insurance, ours being one - Collectibles Insurance Services. NRA has a program through Lockton Risk, Safari Club has one and I think Ducks Unlimited also has one. CoreVens and Eastern Insurance also provide stand alone programs.

Our company only requires a list for items worth $5,000 or more (No serial numbers or receipts/appraisals). You can get a quote online at the website or call us Monday - Friday 8:30 - 5:00pm (ET). Unless Fran the receiptionist is at lunch or on vacation, a human typically answers the phone.


----------



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

Best insurance that I have found was a fire proof Liberty gun safe the Lincoln 35 model is what I have,its a a pieace of mind that the fire or pants around there ankles thugs wont make off with them when your gone.Its just another idea instead of makeing monthly or yearly payments of insurance.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I figure that my $3000 limit on my homeowners coverage will cover the guns I carry daily, the bedside table gun, and the car gun. For everything else, like others I invested in a quality fire-rated safe. After hurrican Ivan, I moved the safe to the second level -- as I discovered these safes are not flood-resistant... Fortunately, I was in the house when the 17 foot storm surge approached (another story too long to tell here), so I was able to get the firearms up to the third floor. About 10,000 rounds of ammo in a variety of calibers wasn't so lucky. The only firearm truly lost was an old 8mm Turkish Mauser -- and State Farm paid without blinking an eye.


----------

